# OT: only 34673 posts to go!



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

well-I guess it is actually 34672 now before we catch the Bulls!
WooHoo! :rbanana:


*killing time before game time!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

We're on our way to catching them....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> We're on our way to catching them....


Yes we are.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

We can catch them in 2 weeks.. we just need to post 2477 posts per day  Who's up for the challenge??


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

My fingers would look horrid if I posted that much a day! I think that and average of 10 posts a day and a good offseason we should be looking real good!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> We can catch them in 2 weeks.. we just need to post 2477 posts per day  Who's up for the challenge??


I am!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> I am!


I'm with you, too. :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think you guys need more Blazer fans in here if you want to catch those Bulls.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, one poster at a time, just like the Blazers and their "one fan at a time!" :laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok, we should 'recruit' Blazer posters from ESPN, Real GM, InsideHoops, ect. ect. to come'on over to the best place to talk Blazer B-ball


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Yeah, one poster at a time, just like the Blazers and their "one fan at a time!" :laugh:


Hey, you can't blame for all the so called Mavs fans that post on bbb.net but never post on their team's forum. And by the way I'm not a Mavs fan I'm a basketball fan.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Just trying to help the cause


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Just trying to help the cause


ALL HELP is appreciated!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

hope this helps as well


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MAS help! I don't think we will catch the bulls though,for having such a crappy team they sure like to talk about them alot for some reason.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> MAS help! I don't think we will catch the bulls though,for having such a crappy team they sure like to talk about them alot for some reason.


BECAUSE THEY RULE! 

Imagine how many posts we will have if we become a playoff team  :grinning:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

53,000+ on the Bulls board.......THE BULLS?!?!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 53,000+ on the Bulls board.......THE BULLS?!?!!



And your point?

We are perhaps the most loyal fans in the world. No team has the fan base as Chicago does. The fact that we still draw one of the largest crowds, sell a ton of merchandise, etc. in 5 losing seasons speaks volumes to the fans.

Simply put: We have great fans.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I'll help out on the Blazers board. I like it here.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike New York where the Knicks have two losing seasons and people can't even give away Knicks tickets on the streets any more.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> BECAUSE THEY RULE!
> ...


I'll be in Chi-Town in late June on business. Tell me about *Taste of Chicago* at Grant Park. Is it a good thing? I understand that close to a million people will be packed into the place.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be in Chi-Town in late June on business. Tell me about *Taste of Chicago* at Grant Park. Is it a good thing? I understand that close to a million people will be packed into the place.


I have only been to the taste of chicago once but it's a HUGE thing and there is a HUGE amount of people just EVERYWHERE


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

We're gaining on them. The difference is _down_ to 33,448!  :clap:

*GO BLAZERS!!!*

With every Playoff victory, comes an additional whittling away at that discrepancy. :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> We're gaining on them. The difference is _down_ to 33,448!  :clap:
> 
> *GO BLAZERS!!!*
> ...


To quote Dale Davis: "Definitely, definitely."  

The game threads are about 100 posts or so by themselves! Not to mention with SPEED here, he makes everyone want to respond to his comments, regardless of what they are!  

For every playoff game we're in, it will only help our fabulous post count!

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys are hypocrites! (just kidding here, peeps don't seem to know when I am kidding)  You want to beat the Bulls board yet want Speed to tone it down? The kid is our savior in that department! If we make it to the semis, taking into consideration Speed's uh speed, we'll be ahead of the Bulls by late May.



STuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart's right.

Disable the "Ignore Function"!

Enable automatic "Blazer Board Post Doubling Function" that causes all posts to be mysteriously posted twice.

Move over, Bulls!!!!!!

Blazer Board JEGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Blazer Board JEGA!!!!!!!!!


*JEGA!!!*

:wlift:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Uh...I wasn't really serious!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Enable automatic "Blazer Board Post Doubling Function" that causes all posts to be mysteriously posted twice.


Done!

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Enable automatic "Blazer Board Post Doubling Function" that causes all posts to be mysteriously posted twice.


Done!

STuart


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

We've been spammed by Petey! How dare you increase our post count without our approval.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Go Petey!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Go Petey, Go!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

You can do it Petey!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Spam Heavan? Maybe... that is where he is headed.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a disgusting picture! :sour:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Go Petey, you are going to push the Blazer forum past the Bulls all by yourself!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh you are killing me, Go Petey, Go!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Heck I would do it for $1.69, so I can buy some...
> ...


Hahahaha! :laugh: :laugh: 

Petey's on a roll!!! :rofl:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

:gossip:Everyone is talking about this thread now!!!! :gossip:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So go take a........... :cthread:and come back and fill up this board!!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't you just love all the new smiles on this board? They have something for everyone!!!! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

All hail Petey, the SPAM KING!!!!  
:allhail:


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Ok, we should 'recruit' Blazer posters from ESPN, Real GM, InsideHoops, ect. ect. to come'on over to the best place to talk Blazer B-ball


AGREED! :yes:


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

I guess this mean I should step up my post and a half a day.

:grinning: :laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*summer fun*

Hey, I didn't know SPAM was going on! How's about a SPAMcastle?























Makes for a really nice day at the beach!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: summer fun*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Hey, I didn't know SPAM was going on! How's about a SPAMcastle?
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if it's, like, 90 degrees!  :hurl:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: summer fun*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Especially if it's, like, 90 degrees!  :hurl:



EEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey-I'm a 6th Man!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy Spam Petey!

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy Spam Petey!

STuart


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

FWIW, since 4/23, we've gained 5,000 posts on those guys. 

Keep up the great work, gang!! :clap: :laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*keep on truckin'*

Well then, let's keep on truckin'!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

29638

what did the bulls group have when we started?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*roll this truckin' convoy*

CONVOY: C.W. MccALL

Uh, Breaker One-Nine, this here's the Rubber Duck 
You got a copy on me Pig-Pen? C'mon 

Uh, yeah 10-4 Pig Pen, fer sure, fer sure 
By golly it's clean clear to Flag-Town, C'mon 

Uh, yeah, that's a big 10-4 Pig-Pen, 
Yeah, we definitely got us the front door good buddy, 
Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy 

Was the dark of the moon, on the sixth of June 
In a Kenworth, pullin' logs 
Cabover Pete with a reefer on 
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs 
We 'as headin' fer bear on I-One-Oh 
'Bout a mile outta Shaky-Town 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
An' I'm about to put the hammer on down 

Cause we gotta little ol' convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta little ol' convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, breaker Pig-Pen, this here's The Duck 
Uh, you wanna back off them hogs 
10-4, 'bout five mile or so, 10-roger 
Them hogs is gittin' in-tense up here 

By the time we got into Tulsa-Town 
We had eighty-five trucks in all 
But they's a road block up on the clover leaf 
An' them bears 'as wall to wall 
Yeah them smokies 'as thick as bugs on a bumper 
They even had a bear-in-the-air 
I sez callin' all trucks, this here's The Duck 
We about to go a huntin' bear 

Cause we gotta great big convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta great big convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that Pig-Pen? 
Uh, negatory Pig-Pen, yer still too close 
Yeah, them hogs is startin' close up my sinuses 
Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten 

Well we rolled up interstate fourty-four 
Like a rocket sled on rails 
We tore up all a our swindle sheets 
An' left 'em settin' on the scales 
By the time we hit that Chi-Town 
Them bears was a gittin' smart 
They'd brought up some reinforcements 
From the Illinois National Guard 
There 'as armored cars, and tanks, and Jeeps 
An' rigs of every size 
Yeah them chicken coops 'as full a bears 
An' choppers filled the skies 
Well we shot the line, an' we went for broke 
With a thousand screamin' trucks 
And eleven long-haired friends of Jesus 
In a chartreusse microbus 

Hey Sod Buster, listen 
You wanna put that microbus in behind the suicide jockey? 
Yeah, he's haulin dynamite 
He needs all the help he can git 

Well we laid a strip fer the Jersey Shore 
An' prepared to cross the line 
I could see the bridge 'as lined with bears 
But I didn't have a doggone dime 
I sez Pig-Pen, this here's the Rubber Duck 
We just ain't a gonna pay no toll 
So we crashed the gate doin' ninety-eight 
I sez, let them truckers roll, 10-4 

Cause we gotta mighty convoy, rockin' through the night 
Yeah we gotta mighty convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight? 
Come on an' join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna git in our way 
We're gonna roll this truckin' convoy, cross the USA 
Convoy... Convoy... 

Uh, 10-4 Pig-Pen, what's yer 20? 
Omaha?! 
Well they oughta know what to do with them hogs out there fer sure 
Well mercy sakes alive good buddy 
We gonna back on outta here 
So keep the bugs off yer glass 
An' the bears off yer... tail 
We gonna catch ya on the flip-flop 
This here's the Rubber Duck on the side 
We gone 
Bye, Bye...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*You guys...*

You guys need to turn on your automatic double-posting option and when Bulls fans cry foul, we blame Ron.

Great plan no?

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*You guys...*

You guys need to turn on your automatic double-posting option and when Bulls fans cry foul, we blame Ron.

Great plan no?

STuart


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL....


bfan1:

That story was good for at LEAST 30 posts...come on now!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> LOL....
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on it!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Smokey and the Bandit*


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Buford T. Justice*

"My handle's Smokey Bear, and I'm tailgrabbin' yo' *** right now!"


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*East Bound and Down*

Jerry Reed
East Bound and Down
From - Smokey and the Bandit (Soundtrack)
(Bandit:
What's your twenty?

Snowman:
About fifteen miles this side of Mississippi
Whoa, hold it
I just passed another Kojak with a Kodak
This place is crawlin' with bears
Where the hell are you
Come back

Bandit:
I'm still tryin' to get rid of that Texas County Mountie
I don't know what the hell he wants

Snowman:
You know what he wants
I mean how'd you like to be the dude that handcuffs a legend

Bandit:
Listen, give me five minutes
We're gonna put some moves on that mother
I'll meet you at Ol' Miss

Snowman:
Well, you better hurry or we can just kiss that money goodbye
You understand that

Bandit:
I read you loud and clear
Ten four

Snowman:
You got the one Snowman
I'm east bound and down)

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna do what they say can't be done
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm east bound, just watch ol' 'Bandit' run

Keep your foot hard on the pedal
Son, never mind them brakes
Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta and there's beer in Texarcana
And we'll bring it back no matter what it takes

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna do what they say can't be done
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm east bound, just watch ol' 'Bandit' run...

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna do what they say can't be done
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm east bound, just watch ol' 'Bandit' run...

Ol' Smokey's got them ears on
He's hot on your trail
He ain't gonna rest 'til you're in jail
So you got to dodge 'im and you got to duck 'im
You got to keep that diesel truckin'
Just put that hammer down and give it hell...

East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna do what they say can't be done
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm east bound, just watch ol' 'Bandit' run...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*the Snowman*


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Man-what a car*

















Seriously-I HAD one just like this...I am SO bummed right now!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I have a Pony!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I gotta chippy on my hippy*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!



DENIAL!!!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*well? Are ya? (I got an 11!)*










Are You One?

Take the test! 

Take the hippie quiz and discover your hippie quotient. Your hip Q? 

For each inch your hair reaches past your shoulders- give yourself 2 pts. 

If you are male, multiply that score by 2. 

For males- if you have gotten flack for having long hair- add 2 pts. 

Females- if you have gotten flack for wearing no makeup- add 2 pts 

If you are over the age of 40 and still have not cut your hair- add 10 pts. 

If you have a brownie recipe that includes ingredients you can not get at the local A&P- add 5 pts. 

Add 2 points if your dwelling is decorated with any of the following: beads hanging from the door, a lava lamp, Fillmore posters. 

If you have a bean bag chair in your "groovy pad"- add 2 pts. 

If the bean bag chair is the only piece of furniture you have- add 5 pts. 

If your dwelling has all of the above- add 10 pts. 

If your home is decorated with homemade art- add 10 pts. 

If you do pottery- add 2 pts. 

If you know how to do macramé- add 2 pts. 

If you know how to do the macarena- subtract 2 pts. 

If you were at Woodstock- add 10 pts. 

If you think you may have been at Woodstock, but aren't entirely sure- add 15 pts. 

Who is your favorite Beatle? 

If it is John- add 4 points 

George-add 3 points 

Ringo- add 2 points 

Paul- add 1 point 

None, the Beatles were over rated- subtract 5 points 

If you have fire drills to practice getting all your Grateful Dead tapes out of the house- add 10 pts 

Add 2 pts for each state line you've crossed on your longest road trip to see a 60s era musical artist or band in concert 

If you have traveled to another country to see such a band or artist- add 10 pts 

If you were affected personally by Jerry Garcia's death- add 5 pts. 

If you know what bag you're in- add 2 pts 

If you own an incense burner- add 2 pts. 

If you own, or have owned a VW bus- add 5pts. 

Add an additional 5pts. if the bus is painted multiple colors 

If you play the sitar- add 2 pts. 

If you have written a song protesting war, bucking the establishment, or containing a reference to illegal drugs- add 5 pts 

If you have written songs about all three- add 10 pts. 

If you were actually alive in the 1960s- add 3 pts 

If you really, really wish you had been alive in the 1960s- add 1 pt 

If you believe that "All You Need is Love"- add 5 pts. 

Subtract 10 pts if you add the phrase "and a good medical plan" 

If the word "trip" does not make you think of a vacation- add 2 pts. 

If the word "man," peppers your conversations- add 2 pts. 

If you've used the word "groovy" or the phrase "Can you dig it?" with a straight face- add 5 pts. 

If you have used both in the same sentence- add another 5 pts 

If you've taken part in a peace march-add 2 pts 

If you've started a petition- add 2 pts 

If you've taken part in a sit-in- add 2 pts 

If you have done all three- add 5 pts 

If you've ever received junk mail addressed to "dear radical"- add 5 pts 

If you think "social action" is a frat party on a saturday night- subtract 10 pts 

If your children have names like Windsong, Freedom or Peace Love Understanding Smith- add 10 pts 

If you wish your parents hand named you Peace Love Understanding Smith- add 5 pts 

If you say "thank you" when someone calls you a hippy- add 2 pts. 

If you say "Groovy man, like, you think I'm a hippy? Far out, can you dig that?" - add 10 pts. 

If you wear Birkenstocks- add 2 pts 

If you make your own sandals- add 10 pts 

If you have a bumper sticker reading "save the whales", "think green" or has dancing bears on it- add 2 pts 

If such bumper stickers are holding your car together- add 5 pts 

If you're a vegetarian- add 5 pts 

If the only reason you call yourself a "vegetarian" is that you stopped eating Big Macs- subtract 10 pts 

If you smell like patchouli- add 2 pts 

If you have sold any hand-made item in the parking lot of a concert- add 2 pts 

If you think money is the root of all evil- add 2 pts 

If you add the phrase "and may the devil smite me with it" -subtract 5 pts 

If you think Jim Morrison's poetry is profound- add 2 pts 

If you think John Lennon's drawings are art- add 2 pts 

If you like Bob Dylan's singing voice- add 5 pts 

If you've never heard of Jim Morrison, John Lennon or Bob Dylan- subtract 10 pts 

If you have a necklace with either wooden beads, seeds, a peace or yin yang symbol- add 2 pts 

If you have all of the above- add 5 pts 

If you used to have all of the above but you gave them away or traded them for concert tickets- add 15 pts 

If your computer screen name or password is related to a 60s musical performer- add 2 pts 

If the only cds or records in your collection that were recorded after 1980 were recorded by artists who were most famous in the 60s or 70s- add 5 pts 

If you've been to San Francisco- add 1 pt 

If you wore flowers in your hair- add 2 pts 

If you've lived in a commune- add 10pts 

If you quit the commune because you were tired of being the one to do all the work- subtract 5 pts 

If you own a tie dyed article of clothing- add 2 pts 

If you did not dye it yourself- subtract 1 pt 

If you own any clothing items made of hemp- add 2 pts. 

If you have practiced Transcendental Meditation, have seriously studied Eastern religion, or been a Jesus freak- add 5 pts :meditate:

If you have done all of the above- add 5 pts 

If you have had a chemically induced spiritual experience- add 5 pts 

If you voted for Ronald Reagan- subtract 200 pts 

If you got this far and realized you haven't been keeping score- add 1 pt. 



Scoring 

Anything under 10- You are the establishment
11-79- You've got some hippie in you, hang out a while 
80-100- Yes, my friend, you're a hippie. Isn't it far out? 

100 and above- Wow man, now I don't want to put any labels on you, but you're absolutely a hippie.

source: http://www.albany.net/~lauralee/quiz.htm


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I got a 27.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I scored a 5, only because I have (several) screen names recognizing the work of a 60's rock group. I got -5 points for thinking the beatles were overrated, and wow man. like heavy.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I guess I'm firmly entrenched in the establishment...

-6 points.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I got like a 3. Not much of a hippy, I guess. 

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I got like a 3. Not much of a hippy, I guess.
> 
> Ed O.


so now whenever Ed rips on my spelling, I can say that "the man is hassling me"

sweet!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I got a 12 :no: 


I think I am going to go take a shower.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't be the biggest hippy on here!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't be the biggest hippy on here!


considering you are the forums biggest Rocky horror picture show fan..I think being a hippy would be an IMPROVEMENT.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BUMP! :angel: 


34673 posts behind the Bulls? My, how times can change! Persistance pays off, people!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hehe...just done the Hippie test, 

...scored a -1


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

My hippy index is 40. My girlfriend is wearing off on me. 

Like wow man.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> My hippy index is 40. My girlfriend is wearing off on me.
> 
> Like wow man.


[straight face] That's like totally groovy man, can you dig it ? [/straight face]


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Hippy test....*

My score was somewhere between 40 and 50 until the Reagan question!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again:



> I still don't understand why everyone cares so much about having more posts then the Bulls Forum. What the hell is the point? I could understand if we all got some money out of it, but we don't.


You know, I might actually take pride if we caught up to the Bulls if we actually talked about the Blazers every once and a while here... They don't have any OTs on the Bulls board...

As of right now, I see 15 ****ing OT threads on the first page alone. I'm sorry, but I don't view post padding as quality posting. It's just quantity.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who sees the irony in this post?


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who sees the irony in this post?


:yes: 

I see it too. By the way I score a -23 on that hippy test.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, I'm aware that I made an OT post to talk about how I dislike all the OT posting that goes on here.

Big deal.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I'm also aware that I do quite a bit of OT posting my self, but I do it where it belongs: The Everything But Basketball forum!


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Cool. I broke 40 on the hippie meter. I think I'd score high on the white trash test as well. My parents burned trash in a barrel in our barnyard and hauled livestock (goats, pigs, and sheep) in a VW Beetle with the passenger side seat ripped out.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Yes, I'm aware that I made an OT post to talk about how I dislike all the OT posting that goes on here.
> 
> Big deal.
> ...


Lighten up, pal.....It's all in fun. 

And every little bit helps the post count!!! :yes: 

:grinning:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Lighten up, pal.....It's all in fun.
> ...


Oh, it's all in good fun.

In fact, I probably pointed out one irnoy you weren't aware of!


----------

